

Innovative strategies are found in the art of subtraction - danielodio
http://danielodio.com/community/76850

======
doubt_me
I really like

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divergent_thinking](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divergent_thinking)

